# University



## Austria_HK (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Friends

Our Son is going to HK to study and we are trying to calculate the expenses, can anybody tell me the averige cost for let's say, haircut for men, price for hot meal in thai restaurant and alternativ low budget chinese food. How much is a tailor made suit and how much do you spend i a disco?

Have been to HK many times and lived in Singapore but no comon live there fo a long time.

Hope you can help to enlight me!


----------

